# Gianluca Caprari



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2016)

Seconda punta o esterno d'attacco tutto dribbling nato nel 1993, in carriera è stato un po' ''sballottato'' tra Roma (dove è cresciuto) e Pescara a causa di riscatti e controriscatti della comproprietà finchè una stagione fa il Pescara se l'è aggiudicato alle buste.
Nel corso di questa stagione agli ordini di Massimo Oddo è finalmente esploso, deliziando i pescaresi facendo da spalla al neo-rossonero Lapadula, fornendo svariati assist e mettendo a segno 13 gol.
In inverno si è parlato spesso di un interessamento per lui da parte della Juventus ma poi non se n'è fatto più nulla e pare che l'anno prossimo disputerà la sua seconda stagione in A da titolare dopo quella del 2012-2013, stavolta però da protagonista, si spera.


Video con le migliori giocate al secondo post.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

L'ha preso l'Inter


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ha preso l'Inter



tranquillo lo bruceranno come sanno fare loro, mancini è un fenomeno in questo


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

Può diventare un buon giocatore, ma nulla di più.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ha preso l'Inter



Emoticfixed.


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ha preso l'Inter



L'inter che prende un italiano, strano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Emoticfixed.



Mah


----------



## mandraghe (2 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah



Suvvia stiamo parlando di Caprari eh. Se dovessi deprimermi perché uno come Caprari finisce all'Inter allora è meglio che smetta di seguire il calciomercato.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Settembre 2016)

Tanta roba. Bravo [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]! Non credevo fosse già così pronto per la Serie A, e tra l'altro sta giocando in un ruolo non suo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tanta roba. Bravo [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]! Non credevo fosse già così pronto per la Serie A, e tra l'altro sta giocando in un ruolo non suo..



Solo questione di tempo e sarà Azzurro.

Fortissimo.


----------

